# overnighting around Saarbruecken ('ish) area



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

We're driving over to the Dolomites for some skiing on Friday and are heading down through Belgium to Germany to make our way to the Brenner pass.

route will include the autobahn north of Saarbruecken on the A62 (Nonnweiler to Permasens roughly) and by the time we reach here it will be early evening and we'll be looking to park up for the night.

can anyone suggest a good overnighting spot not too far from the A62 autobahn??

there's a few further back by the Moselle but we'd like to try and get a bit further into the journey before stopping.

ta muchly in advance


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have you looked on CC Infos Buds? There are loads on there for that stretch including what looks like a nice one at Parmasens. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?numero=17207


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

There are two sites, just to the south of your route, either side of a lake. I've not stayed at either, but the reviews seem ok.

MHF campsite added by Sheringham (South side of lake):
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ohmbachsee-campsite.html

CamperContact campsite (South side of lake):
http://www.campercontact.com/en/ger...g-campingpark-ohmbachsee.aspx?filter=|&src=as

Stellplatz Website (North side of lake):
http://www.seestube-ohmbachsee.de/anfahrt.htm

Would they meet your needs?

.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

ta Barry

I've been looking at Camper Contact and that one is on there as well - it's one of a few possibles around Pirmasens and a bit further along - in fact there are lots of possibles, but I wanted to get some feedback from people who've used a site and can recommend one.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> There are two sites, just to the south of your route, either side of a lake. I've not stayed at either, but the reviews seem ok.
> 
> MHF campsite added by Sheringham (South side of lake):
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ohmbachsee-campsite.html
> ...


look nice but they seem to be full service sites/campsites and we are ideally looking for just a stopover/aire/stellplatz place as we will park, sleep and move on the following morning


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

boing


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

fatbuddha said:


> look nice but they seem to be full service sites/campsites and we are ideally looking for just a stopover/aire/stellplatz place as we will park, sleep and move on the following morning


The first two are campsites, but the 3rd hyperlink (to the north of the lake) is a stellplatz at 6€/night.

The reason I added that one is that after a long drive it has a handy place to eat close by, should you feel like it. :grin2:

I gave both options as they are either side of the same lake, and if one proves poor you nip round to the other.

.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Theres a freebie just off the A62 at Glan-Münchweiler, never used it but looks ok for an overnighter...

http://www.mobilisten.de/stellplaetze/deutschland/66907-Glan-Muenchweiler.php

Pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> The first two are campsites, but the 3rd hyperlink (to the north of the lake) is a stellplatz at 6€/night.
> 
> The reason I added that one is that after a long drive it has a handy place to eat close by, should you feel like it. :grin2:
> 
> ...


apologies - I assumed the Stellplatz was also a campsite as it had a similar name to the other Ohmbachsee. looks good but maybe a bit too far off the autobahn.

and thanks Peejay - I've seen that one and is possibly the favourite :smile2:

from doing some research (using Camper Contact mainly) I now have a list of 6 likely suspects that should do the job at varying distances into the journey, so we should be good to go.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just on our way back from the Dolomites, currently in Bad Waldsee where there has been a few inches of snow overnight.

We stopped near Saarbrucken on the way out, at a lovely stellplatz in a little monastery town called Hornbach, one of the best ever, 5km south of the "outlet shopping centre" at Zwiebrucken. Mistake, cost me a days skiing!

Have a good trip, where are you staying? Liked Arabba but went most places. Local gas bottles ?10 deposit and interchangeable ( need Italian adaptor). Only lpg I found was at Alleghe, Camping Colfosco v good and has gas hookup as well as Italian and German bottles.

Good snow there this week.

Kev


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Zweibrucken is correct spelling. 

Photo of Hornbach stellplatz, own private illuminated fishpond.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

WildThingsKev said:


> Just on our way back from the Dolomites, currently in Bad Waldsee where there has been a few inches of snow overnight.
> 
> We stopped near Saarbrucken on the way out, at a lovely stellplatz in a little monastery town called Hornbach, one of the best ever, 5km south of the "outlet shopping centre" at Zwiebrucken. Mistake, cost me a days skiing!
> 
> ...


Hi Kev

Thanks for the recommendation - looks interesting. We were planning to take the A62 to Pirmasens from the A1, but I guess we could also take the A8 to get to this place. It's another option to add to the list!

We're heading to Camping Colfosco to start with so we can ski Arabba and the Sella Ronda - I learnt in Arabba so need that revisit - and then, depending on conditions we will decide where to go from there. Probably do a day or 2 at San Vigilio to ski around the Kronplatz, and from there up into Austria as we're hooking up with a friend around Soll (he lives locally). Then may head to Solden or St Anton, or maybe into Schweiss to ski a couple of little areas that look good (and get great reviews for off-piste and powder) - Veysonnaz (back of Verbier) and Grimnetz/Zinal.

we'll fill up with gas (we have a Gaslow system) before we leave - that should do us for the duration

but as usual, snow conditions will dictate. if it's like last March and warm, we have our bikes!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hiya

We spent the whole 2 months in the Dolomites so I bought a season ticket, Jackie used the "debit card passes" as she likes to do 2 or 3 hours in the sun when it suits her. 

There were a couple of long winding blues I liked in the hills between Arabba and Colfosco, usually quite quiet, and the red above Colfosco. San Vigilio was our first stop; I "did" Everest in 1hr 12 mins there, not bad for a boardie.

I only saw one British van out there, you might see them in a Burstner A class, Martin and Jeanette. He had been refused lpg a couple of places but we were served at a station 1 mile north of Alleghe and at a place in Bolzano on our way out.

We had a lot of sunshine, Friday week ago conditions were perfect with 30 cm fresh snow then Sunday and Monday were 9 degrees C before dropping to -16 again so you can guess how it went!

Kev


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Kev

Looks like more snow forecast for the weekend but going very cold again. I'm scoping out some of the off-piste runs around the Sella Ronda (Val di Mesdi, Forfesc, Piz Boe etc) - any thoughts on any of these? Piste skiing is OK but bores us rigid - much prefer to get off-piste and away from the crowds for more of a challenge!

Not sure what we'll do on passes - probably go for a Dolomiti Superski for 4/5 days to start and see how we feel then and whether we want to move on.

cheers

Dick


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The off piste was green when we arrived and there still isn't really much base, or any on south facing slopes. The few days when there was overnight snow I just headed for the remoter pistes and enjoyed them for an hour or two rather than dodge rocks and tree stumps. Last Sunday was originally forecast 85cm, by the time it dawned the forecast was 13cm, typical.

Kev


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

hmm - doesn't sound that great still. hey ho - we'll see and if we don't like it, move on.

anyhoo - when I did learn in Arabba, over 30 years ago, I swear it was on frozen grass as the base was so bad! but as a 1st week skier that wasn't an issue.

we always have the fall back of heading back to the Northern French Alps which has great snow and a lot more forecast. 

we shall see

where are you now?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We are at a motorhome dealers by the Bodensee looking at expensive vans.

The pistes have plenty of snow on them, no worries on that score, looks like a decent amount falling over the weekend too.

Have a good trip, if we were passing closer I still have my (poor quality photo) season pass and Jackies last debit card with a half days worth of points still on it.

Cheers
Kev


----------

